# Disque dur 160 reconnu comme 80 ???



## Kamthaka (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai un PPC G4 bipro, 2Go.
Un ami a changé mon disque dur de 80 pour un 160. Dans l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai vérifié le volume et les autorisations.

Tout fonctionne MAIS : l'utilitaire de disque m'indique toujours l'ancienne taille de disque. Y a t-il une manip à faire ? Je vous joins une capture de la fenêtre de l'utilitaire.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Au vu de ta copie d'écran, ton disque fait partie d'un ensemble RAID 1.
D'après Wikipédia "_Capacité : La capacité totale est égale à celle du plus petit élément de la grappe._"

Donc si tu as 2 disques en RAID 1, un disque de 80 Go et le 2e de 160 Go, seuls 80 Go par disque seront visibles (donc 80 Go du 2e disque seront perdus).


(mais sur ta copie d'écran je ne vois pas ton 2e disque ? )


----------



## Kamthaka (3 Février 2011)

Le disque a été remplacé. Il n'y en a qu'un seul (160). 

L'ancien avait pris un choc électrique et menaçait de rendre l'âme.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Au vu de ta copie d'écran, ton disque fait partie d'un ensemble RAID 1.
> D'après Wikipédia "_Capacité : La capacité totale est égale à celle du plus petit élément de la grappe._"
> ...



 moi non plus, c'est un Raid 1 ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------




Kamthaka a dit:


> Le disque a été remplacé. Il n'y en a qu'un seul (160).
> 
> L'ancien avait pris un choc électrique et menaçait de rendre l'âme.



Alors pourquoi l'avoir en Raid 1 ?
A gauche de ton Screen (en haut) il est déclaré 149,1 Go ST3160815A
Où il ne montre que la moitié si ces 160 Go ont été partagés en 2 x 80 Go ...

Un grand DD unique partagé en deux ... cela restera toujours un seul DD ... donc s'il lâche le Raid 1 ne servira à rien.


----------



## Kamthaka (3 Février 2011)

Euh... je vois bien le mot Raid, mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que cela signifie ni de ce qu'il faut changer...

Je vous écoute avec attention : que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Euh... je vois bien le mot Raid, mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que cela signifie ni de ce qu'il faut changer...
> 
> Je vous écoute avec attention : que dois-je faire ?



Commence par sauvegarder ton travail ...
Il y a une procédure pour gommer cela sans rien perdre, place aux cracks dont je ne suis pas 
Faudra imprimer la procédure avant de te lancer ...


----------



## Kamthaka (3 Février 2011)

OK. J'attends la suite avec impatience.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2011)

Comme dit ASF-44, *sauvegarde toutes tes données.*

Ensuite, via Utilitaire de disque, tu choisis l'onglet Effacer (donc tu vas effacer tout ton disque !) au lieu de l'onglet RAID et tu choisis le format MacOS étendu (journalisé). Il devrait t'être proposé par défaut (je crois que c'est le cas de Tiger). Puis le bouton Effacer.


----------



## Kamthaka (3 Février 2011)

Je retire ma question, j'avais mal lu la réponse de Sly.


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2011)

Il faut bien que tu sélectionne "149,1 Go ST316815A" et non "Macintosh HD1" avant d'effacer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Il faut bien que tu sélectionne "149,1 Go ST316815A" et non "Macintosh HD1" avant d'effacer



C'est ce qu'il va faire ...


----------



## Kamthaka (3 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> C'est ce qu'il va faire ...




...Ce qui veut dire en clair ??? Merci de ne pas me planter ! Qu'est-ce qu'il faut sélectionner ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2011)

Tu cliques sur 149,1 Go ST31blabla pour le sélectionner, puis effacer (cf mon post de 18h15).
N'oublie pas la sauvegarde préalable de tes données !


----------



## ggkameleon (3 Février 2011)

J'ai eu le même soucis je crois sur mon powermac G4 dès que tu installe un disque dur de plus de 80 ou 90 go ne me rappèle plus exactement il ne peux pas le reconnaître !? 
Il faut installer un logiciel qui va reconnaitre ton disque dur en deux partition de 80 go.
Tu le trouve en téléchargement me rappèle plus exactement sur quel sites l'avais pris !? Mais te donne le nom exact du logiciel : ATA Hi-Cap Support for MacOS X
Tu le trouvera facilement en copiant sur google ! 
Puis nickel va pouvoir profiter pleinement de ton disque dur...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2011)

Regarder aussi ce post qui parle de PM G4 avec une reconnaissance de maximim 120 Go de disque dur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

ggkameleon a dit:


> J'ai eu le même soucis je crois sur mon powermac G4 dès que tu installe un disque dur de plus de 80 ou 90 go ne me rappèle plus exactement il ne peux pas le reconnaître !?
> Il faut installer un logiciel qui va reconnaitre ton disque dur en deux partition de 80 go.
> Tu le trouve en téléchargement me rappèle plus exactement sur quel sites l'avais pris !? Mais te donne le nom exact du logiciel : ATA Hi-Cap Support for MacOS X
> Tu le trouvera facilement en copiant sur google !
> Puis nickel va pouvoir profiter pleinement de ton disque dur...



Deux partition oui, mais en aucun cas en Raid 1 cela divise en deux la capacité, Raid 1 = miroir. Si c'est mis en Raid 1 sur un disque unique cela ne sert à rien en cas de crash, il vaut mieux lier les partitions en Raid 0 pour gagner un poil en vitesse


----------



## Kamthaka (4 Février 2011)

Bon, j'ai tout sauvegardé.

Problème : je vais sur l'onglet effacer de l'utilitaire, je sélectionne 149,1(...) et...je ne peux rien faire. Les champs de texte sont inaccessibles et les onglets sont grisés.

Par contre, si je clique sur HD1, là, les commandes sont accessibles. Mais vous m'avez expliqué que je devais pas passer par là. Alors, que dois-je faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------

Euh, par dépit, je suis allée faire un tour dans l'onglet "partitionner". Dans la fenêtre de "configuration de volume", il y avait "actuel" : capacité divisée en deux, une seule étant utilisable. Alors, dans le menu déroulant, j'ai cliqué sur "1 partition". Et là, je vois TOUT mon disque accessible (149,05 très exactement).
Cette manip ne serait-elle pas suffisante ?
J'attends vos avis avant de valider.


----------



## lpl (4 Février 2011)

Oui je pense ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Bon, j'ai tout sauvegardé.
> 
> Problème : je vais sur l'onglet effacer de l'utilitaire, je sélectionne 149,1(...) et...je ne peux rien faire. Les champs de texte sont inaccessibles et les onglets sont grisés.
> 
> Par contre, si je clique sur HD1, là, les commandes sont accessibles. Mais vous m'avez expliqué que je devais pas passer par là. Alors, que dois-je faire ?



Attendre une réponse avisée d'un spécialiste. 

Si tu effaces le plus petit des deux (depuis ta Maison) à mon avis tu devras tout réinstaller. Sur une seule partition et ne voir que 120 Go.

Il doit y avoir une solution en démarrant sur le CD pour passer par les outils après les premières indications, pour effacer la grande partition vide


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

AH oué, bien joué, tout devrait rentrer en l'état.
Peut être qu'après avoir mis "1 partition" tu n'auras pas à formater (vérifie quand même l'intégrité de ta sauvegarde)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Euh, par dépit, je suis allée faire un tour dans l'onglet "partitionner". Dans la fenêtre de "configuration de volume", il y avait "actuel" : capacité divisée en deux, une seule étant utilisable. Alors, dans le menu déroulant, j'ai cliqué sur "1 partition". *Et là, je vois TOUT mon disque accessible* (149,05 très exactement).
> Cette manip ne serait-elle pas suffisante ?
> J'attends vos avis avant de valider.



Il me semble que OUI  tu as du bol ...


----------



## Kamthaka (4 Février 2011)

Souci : si je choisis 1 partition , que je vais faire un tour sur un autre onglet et que je reviens, il me remet automatiquement l'ancienne partition.
Je vais sur l'onglet Raid : 







- Au lieu de Raid en miroir, je peux mettre Raid entrelacé ou disques concaténés ??

- Dois-je changer le nom et mettre Raid 0 ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Souci : si je choisis 1 partition , que je vais faire un tour sur un autre onglet et que je reviens, il me remet automatiquement l'ancienne partition.
> Je vais sur l'onglet Raid :
> 
> 
> ...



Fais la même manip depuis le disque1. Si tu as 149 Go dessus laisse


----------



## Kamthaka (4 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Fais la même manip depuis le disque1. Si tu as 149 Go dessus laisse



Je ne comprends pas.

D'autre part, quoi que je fasse, quand je quitte l'utilitaire et que je le ré-ouvre, il me remet automatiquement les anciennes infos. Psychorigide, le G4 !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis. Je ne m'occuppe QUE du disque 1



Oui, surtout si tu peux travailler comme cela


----------



## Kamthaka (4 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Oui, surtout si tu peux travailler comme cela



Décidément, je ne te comprends pas, désolée.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Décidément, je ne te comprends pas, désolée.



Quand tu sélectionnes ton disque HD1 il marque combien de Go ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

Quand tu choisis 1 partition, est ce que tu _appliques_ ce changement ? (bouton appliquer)


----------



## Kamthaka (4 Février 2011)

Il n'y a pas de bouton appliquer... Je ne vois nulle part cette option.

J'ai essayé mille trucs, ça ne marche toujours pas. J'ai seulement réussi à passer en Raid entrelacé (après un peu de lecture sur le web, il semble que ce soit l'option la plus performante).

Petit ajout : Dans l'onglet Raid, quand 149 est sélectionné, ce texte est présent ;
"Ce disque contient le volume de démarrage et ne peut être partitionné"


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2011)

Après avoir sélectionné ton disque (149,1 etc) clique sur l'onglet "effacer" au lieu de rester sur "raid".


----------



## Kamthaka (4 Février 2011)

Mais non, je ne reste pas sur Raid. J'ai bien compris ce que Sly m'a dit mais ça ne marche pas. Sur les messages précédents tu as l'historique.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Décidément, je ne te comprends pas, désolée.



Veux pas comprendre ... J'ai posé une question ... Combien de Go sur le disque 1 ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de bouton appliquer...


Tu n'as pas ce bouton ?


----------



## Kamthaka (5 Février 2011)

Non, Sly. Tu vois, en bas à droite, il me dit que ce disque ne peut être partitionné.

NB : aucun bouton ni champ de texte n'est accessible, à l'exception de "option" qui me propose une carte de partition Apple (déjà cochée).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


>



Et lors de la sélection du > Macinstosh HD1 il indique combien de Go ?

Sinon on t'as déjà dit qu'il faut sélectionner 149,1 Go blabla.... et aller sur effacer


----------

